# Can my spouse visit while I am on JSV?



## chigz_fj (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi Guys

Now I know that the immediate answer to the question in the Title is No. 

But I will be in NZ at a time, when we Hindus are celebrating special festivals such as Diwali, Navratri, etc ... 

Can my brother-in-law who is a Citizen of NZ, sponsor my spouse to visit NZ on a visitors visa for a couple of months? 

She will come to NZ for 2 months only, and return immediately as per her return ticket while I continue with my job search (assuming I have not found a job by this period)? 

We are currently residing in Fiji and not India ..

Please advise ... 

Thank you in advance...


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

chigz_fj said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Now I know that the immediate answer to the question in the Title is No.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I don't see why not.
See here http://www.immigration.govt.nz/NR/rdonlyres/31F1BFFC-2BB2-442D-981A-30FB01F4C18E/0/INZ1025.pdf


----------



## chigz_fj (Jun 8, 2013)

hi escapedtonz

Thank you very much for your advice

Cheers!


----------

